# What should we see in your hometown (not necessarily in the travel guide?)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband and I love to travel, and when we travel, we love to go off the beaten path. I'd love to hear about the quirky or not-necessarily-in-the-travel guide. If we were coming to your hometown--what should we see?

My hometown is Washington, DC, and a lot of the standard stuff really is must-see. One of the less known things though, is the statue of Albert Einstein not far from the Vietnam Memorial.










Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're ever in McGregor, Texas, be sure to see the Ace hardware store. You can't miss it. Other than the post office and the feed store, everything else is vacant.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL! Will put it on my list for the next cross country trip, Jeff! I was looking at the location on the map and we've obviously come very close to McGregor a couple of times as we drove through Texas.

Found the website:
http://www.mcgregor-texas.com/

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My DH is from New Orleans and all of his family are still there. Whenever friends ask for things to do there this is the list we give them.

*Things to do in New Orleans*

Restaurants and Things to Eat:
Commander's Palace in the Garden District - best restaurant in the world, very dressy (gentlemen are required to wear a jacket) expensive - about $50 each for dinner without alcohol. Asked to be seated in the Garden Room. Service is at a slow leisurely pace, so do not be in a hurry. If it's not on the menu, ask the server if the fried eggplant appetizer is available. A shrimp remoulade should be your choice for salad. The turtle soup is superb. Pick your entrée and then split a bananas Foster and a bread pudding dessert. Take a taxi or do valet.

Beignet (pronounced ben yay) - The original place to get Beignets is Café du Monde near the French Market. If you do not have time to get there beignets are available in the Riverwalk next to the Convention Center.

Captain Andersons - in the Riverwalk good gumbo and red beans and rice. Both these dishes are required eating while in N'Awlins.

Mother's Restaurant - Great red beans but the specialty is a po-boy called a Ferdie. Cash only.

Camellia Grill - If you have a whole morning available take the streetcar to Camellia Grill for breakfast. They do not open until 9AM and you will wait in line to be seated. Cash only. As an alternative, if time is an issue, cab it there and take the streetcar back.

A STREETCAR RIDE IS MANDATORY WHILE IN NEW ORLEANS.

Mandina's - Corner restaurant cuisine on Canal Street. Superb Turtle Soup, best-bet entrees are trout almandine or trout meneure and the bread pudding is great. Everything on the menu is excellent. Again the service is leisurely, so do not be in a hurry. Cash only about $25 each and cab it.

Muffaletta - this is a sandwich of Italian cold cuts and provolone cheese on Italian Bread. The original is from Central Grocery in the French Quarter. If you cannot get there, I am sure there will be one of the food stands in the Riverwalk making muffalettas.

ACME Oyster House - in the French Quarter. Great raw oysters and seafood po-boys.

Copeland's - On Saint Charles and Napoleon. You can cab it or take the streetcar. Spicy Cajun Cuisine. Required appetizer is the onion mum. Anything else on the menu per your preference and it is all good.

Lucky Dog - For a snack while in the French Quarter you will see Lucky Dog street vendors. The best hot dog ambiance you will ever experience.

Manuel's Hot Tamales - Another street vendor favorite of the locals. Roll up your sleeves.

Tourist favorites in the French Quarter are Brennan's, Arnaud's, Galatoire's, Emeril's, The Palace Café, Chez Paul's (Paul Prudhomme). These are all quite good but pricey and touristy.

Things to Do

If it still exists, for a drink, the best panoramic view of New Orleans is from the bar atop the ITM Building. It does a 360 rotation every 90 minutes. This is on the down river end of the Riverwalk adjacent to the Hilton.

If it no longer exists, go to the bar on the top floor of the hotel at Canal Place (I think it is a Westin) on the edge of the French Quarter.

Another bar hop is Pat O'Brien's and the required drink is a Hurricane. Ask to be escorted to the rear piano bar.

Remember, in New Orleans there is no north south east or west, you are going up river (uptown), down river (downtown), towards the river or towards the lake.

The Riverwalk - this is adjacent to the Convention Center and is a conglomeration of food stands and stores. Wear comfortable shoes.

THE FRENCH QUARTER - during the day the Quarter is relatively safe. At night be careful. If you turn a corner and there are not 2 cops, go back where you came from.

Between the Convention Center and the Riverwalk is a trolley that will take you to the French Quarter and the French Market.

Jax Brewery - similar to the Riverwalk but on a smaller scale.

Church Architecture

New Orleans has several very beautiful churches if you are interested. At some point in time, if you do any of the things listed above, you will be close to these churches.

Jesuit Church on Baronne Street - when you take your streetcar ride Jesuit Church is a half block away from where the streetcar meets Canal Street. If you do go, there is a little shop close buy that makes the best pralines in New Orleans.

Saint Louis Cathedral - in the French Quarter adjacent to Jackson Square

Sacred Heart Canal Street - if you go to Mandina's Restaurant Sacred Heart Church is right up the street.

AFTER CHURCH- - - -The downtown casino - a must walk through but it is actually boring. The most fun casino is Boomtown in Harvey, LA across the river from downtown on the "west bank". Probably a $20 cab ride each way but, if you win, who cares.

HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If you are visiting in the Portland, Maine area...Start your day at Standard Baking, with a cranberry walnut scone for breakfast:



















Then go to Portland Head Light. Yes, it's on everybody's list, but you have to see it:










Mosey down the coast and stop and have lunch at Ken's Place in Pine Point. Order the fried clams in crumbs and make sure to ask for the homemade tartar sauce.










Continue south and visit Old Orchard Beach. Walk on the pier and take a ride on the ferris wheel:










Continue south and drive by President Bush's house on Walker's Point. If he's in residence, you might see some secret service guys patrolling by boat, which is always fun.










Hop on the Maine Turnpike and go back to Portland. Walk around the Old Port a little bit, then have dinner at Street and Company:










The lobster fra diavolo is very good! 










Finish the day with souvenir shopping at L.L. Bean. It's open 24 hours, no locks on the doors!










That is my idea of a perfect day in the greater Portland area!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, Kathy!

Been to NO and done some of this, not likely to do some (while on vacation, wearing a jacket is totally a no-no to my husband, so not likely to go to one of the fancy places you mention. Love beignets and streetcars!!  Am definitely saving your post for our next cross country trip.  Don't know if we'll do it before or after McGregor, though.

You didn't mention one of our mandatory stops, Preservation Hall.  Saw incredible Dixieland jazz there the last time we went, I think in 2007.

Thanks,

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> My DH is from New Orleans and all of his family are still there. Whenever friends ask for things to do there this is the list we give them.
> 
> *Things to do in New Orleans*


That's a great list. I would also add: plan a three hour visit (morning is best) to the D-Day museum. It is excellent and you need to give yourself enough time to really look at all the exhibits. There is a good restaurant right close by. I think it is one of the ones owned by Emeril. Have lunch there after visiting the museum.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all are doing great!

Leslie, the only thing I've done on your list is the Portland Head light; we go to Maine pretty often, will definitely refer to your list for the next trip!

Betsy


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Kathy said:


> My DH is from New Orleans and all of his family are still there. Whenever friends ask for things to do there this is the list we give them.
> 
> *Things to do in New Orleans*
> 
> ...


We did the above mentioned eats. Enjoyed all of them. Central Grocery is the best! I couldn't believe how big they make the muffaletta.

We went to Commander's Palace the first weekend they reopened after Katrina. Very nice, great service, great food. You can also request to eat in the kitchen.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Heading to Philly for the first time in May.  Any suggestions there?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Heading to Philly for the first time in May. Any suggestions there?


I have always wanted to see the Mutter Museum, but I haven't made it, yet.

http://www.collphyphil.org/mutter.asp

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have always wanted to see the Mutter Museum, but I haven't made it, yet.


Would you settle for the Dr. Pepper Museum?








We don't have anything so grand here in McGregor, but Waco's just up the road a bit. Or we could take you out to Crawford where you could see the fence around the Bush Ranch and all the houses for sale.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That's quite a museum, Jeff.

Somehow, I think the Bush home here in Maine is more my taste than the one in Crawford! LOL.

Which makes me think of The Perfect Storm, which is not available on the Kindle.  The book was so much better than the movie. In that storm, the waves came up and took out the front of the Bushes' home. All their living room furniture washed out to sea. I always hoped that Barbara was in the mood to redecorate when that happened. LOL.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to go to Portland, Maine.  Those pictures made me hungry.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Umm......cows?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Love cows....always wanted to do a cow quilt.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Umm......cows?


LOL - that's along the lines of what I was thinking. Umm....cornfields? (I guess the Field of Dreams film site is only a couple of hours away)..but, you all can come see me if for any reason on God's green earth you're passing through Ottumwa, Iowa and we'll have a party!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> LOL - that's along the lines of what I was thinking. Umm....cornfields? (I guess the Field of Dreams film site is only a couple of hours away)..but, you all can come see me if for any reason on God's green earth you're passing through Ottumwa, Iowa and we'll have a party!


If not in Ottumwa, how about Iowa? Anything? DeMoines? Love the name Ottumwa.... I've hardly been anywhere where there wasn't SOMETHING!

Betsy


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Wonderful small towns in Iowa!  We head a bit north of you to Iowa Falls and Decorah once a year to visit family and friends.  Hope to swing by Spencer one of these years - hometown of Dewey - the cat that changed the world!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Iowa small towns are great.  There are definitely some interesting attractions throughout the state.  Betsy you would love the Quilt and Textile Museum in the middle of Amish country in Kalona, IA.  Lots of other things to see would be:  The Hobo Museum in Britt, World's Crookedest Street in Burlington, Buddy Holly crash site/museum in Clear Lake, the American Gothic House in Eldon (just down the road a piece), the only working Danish Windmill in America, the Field of Dreams, the John Wayne Museum in his hometown of Winterset and the Herbert Hoover library/museum in his hometown of West Branch.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Would you settle for the Dr. Pepper Museum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oldest grandson (16) loves everything Dr. Pepper. He lives in Houston. I have to take him there. What a fun daytrip that would be and some good one on one time as well.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have to say there is not much to see on the surface of the little town I live in. However...we have pyramids at the bottom of our lake. Yes I said pyramids in Wisconsin. The legend is that there was a drought many many many years ago and pyramids were built as an offering to the gods to end the drought. 

The sign to our one stoplight town has a picture of a pyramid and there is a monument in the city square that is dedicated to the legend of the Rock Lake pyramids.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

hmmmm -- well if you watch Barefoot Contessa you could look for all the places she shops - just be sure to have lots of money with you - some of them are pretty expensive ....

we have some great museums - whaling, art, Home Sweet Home (from the song) Jackson Pollacks house/studio, lighthouses, most of the rich and famous live behind big ole hedges so you can't see their houses but you might see them on the street or in restaurants and stores.  Of course you may not realize it because most of them don't look like they do in the news and on TV etc.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I moved from Santa Barbara (Calif) 4 years ago. One of my favorite places in S.B. is the Vedanta Temple, it's in the hills above Montecito (just south of Santa Barbara). It's in a beautiful setting, on about 40 acres of land. The temple is open all day, so the public can go in and meditate anytime they want. At noon one of the nuns (there's a Vedanta convent on the grounds) does a meditation with flowers, bells, water etc (no talking, nothing to distract you except the occasional bell). There's also a bookstore / gift shop on the grounds with beautiful imported gifts and all kinds of inspirational / spiritual books, not just Vedanta. It's so quiet and peaceful there. I took this picture while perched on my favorite boulder. The nuns are so nice. They look like regular women, no exotic clothing etc. Just like you and me. You can go in and read books or talk with the nuns. My husband and I went there frequently, and when he passed away we had his memorial service there. 
Kathie


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Grove City, Minnesota. When I grew up there, the population was about 300.

The best thing to see is:

(yea, that was intentionally left blank)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> I have to say there is not much to see on the surface of the little town I live in. However...we have pyramids at the bottom of our lake. Yes I said pyramids in Wisconsin. The legend is that there was a drought many many many years ago and pyramids were built as an offering to the gods to end the drought.
> 
> The sign to our one stoplight town has a picture of a pyramid and there is a monument in the city square that is dedicated to the legend of the Rock Lake pyramids.


That is way cool. Not sure I'll take the side trip on our next drive to Hibbing, MN, but it's definitely interesting!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Grove City, Minnesota. When I grew up there, the population was about 300.
> 
> The best thing to see is:
> 
> (yea, that was intentionally left blank)


Hey, my mother, a proud Minnesotan from Hibbing, would say the smallest town in Minnesota is better than any other town anywhere! How about in the area--any statues to Paul Bunyan? Indian uprisings? Kevin McHale statues? curling rinks?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, my mother, a proud Minnesotan from Hibbing, would say the smallest town in Minnesota is better than any other town anywhere! How about in the area--any statues to Paul Bunyan? Indian uprisings? Kevin McHale statues? curling rinks?
> 
> Betsy


You need to go to Bangor, Maine to see Paul Bunyan, because that is where he was born:










I didn't include this in my greater Portland, ME tour because Bangor is about 2 hours north, but I could come up with an itinerary. Stephen King's House, Acadia National Park....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, no, no, no, Maine Pretender! 

Here:









http://www.visitbemidji.com/bemidji/paultales.html

also from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bunyan_(lumberjack):
Furthermore, two Boy Scouts of America Order of the Arrow lodges have their original roots tied into the fable of Paul Bunyan. OA Lodge 196, Mesabi, from *Hibbing, Minnesota*, used Paul Bunyan as its lodge totem from 1941-1995. OA Lodge 26, Blue Ox, from Rochester, Minnesota, has used the Blue Ox (Babe) exclusively as its lodge totem and on nearly all issues of patches and neckerchiefs since 1927.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't be so quick to claim the midwest as his birthplace, Hibbing, Minnesota Crone!

From Wikipedia:

Paul Bunyan has dozens of towns vying to be considered his home. Several authors, including James Stevens and D. Laurence Rogers, have traced the tales to the exploits of French Canadian lumberjack Fabian "Saginaw Joe" Fournier, 1845-1875. Fournier worked for the H.M. Loud Company in the Grayling, Michigan area, 1865-1875, where MacGillivray later worked and apparently picked up the stories. The state of Michigan has declared Oscoda, Michigan as the official home of Paul Bunyan because of the earliest documented published stories by MacGillivray. Other towns such as Bemidji, Brainerd, Shelton, and Westwood, Minnesota; Bay City, Michigan; Eau Claire, Wisconsin; and even *Bangor, Maine *also claim the title.

Further evidence of Maine as his home:

Who is the man with the big blue ox? Paul Bunyan was a gift to Bangor on it's 125th anniversary in 1959, weighing at 3,700 pounds and standing at 31 feet tall. Bangor states that it is the birthplace of Paul Bunyan, but Minnesota claims that he was born there (Minnesota has a Paul Bunyan statue also). They have the mythic character's giant baby crib, they also have his grave and his girlfriend, *but Bangor has the main piece of information--his birth certificate.* Standing in front of Bangor Civic Center Bangor, the statue is "Reputed to be the largest statue of Paul Bunyan in the world". http://www.roadsidameric.com/attract/MEBANbunyan.html

This statue can stand up to 110 mile winds and is hurricane proof. Stephen King threw in some pop culture about Paul Bunyan in his 1986 novel "IT". A time capsule entombed in the pedestal of Paul Bunyan which is going to be opened on February 12, 2084. The Chamber of Commerce in Bangor has cassettes with a song "The Ballad of Paul Bunyan" by Joe Pickering which one the 1997 country Music Association's. Paul provides a tourist attraction to the city of Bangor.

I think Maine has a pretty good grasp on being the birthplace of PB!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please, Bangor johnnie-come-lately.

1959? Seriously? I'm older than that! Pah!

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bunyan_and_Babe_the_Blue_Ox
On *January 14, 1937* the carnival opened. Due to Bemidji's once prominent status as a logging and lumbering center the celebrations focused on Paul Bunyan, the larger-than life lumberjack who is an American folk hero. The onset of the carnival brought the unveiling of two giant statues, one of Bunyan and the other of his giant blue ox, Babe; the pair would serve as carnival mascots.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You're both wrong. Paul Bunyan was from Texas. After he cut down all the trees here he went north.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You're both wrong. Paul Bunyan was from Texas. After he cut down all the trees here he went north.


LOL!


For more on Paul Bunyan, get this on your Kindle!
 $0.99

So, who else has something about their hometown! I want a cross country road trip!

Betsy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I might actually be going to Portland in May. Can't wait! I know the drive down from BC is going to be very nice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, now you have some great Portland travel tips, courtesy of the Great Maine Bunyan Pretender  

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

hubster and I were talking about doing some mid-week trips in the Spring and Summer and Portland sound like a good area for it - we have done Bean etc before but you put some things up that I didn't know about -- thanks -- going to save some of that info...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, no, no, no, Maine Pretender!
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


You tell 'em Betsy! 
Everyone knows Paul Bunyon was from Minnesota! 
When I was little I had my picture taken in front of Babe (from Betsy's picture) I wasn't even up to his tummy. There's also this statue








When you went to to the park to visit him, he would greet you and call you by name. That was pretty cool back in the day.

His boat anchor is in western MN. His rifle, girlfriend, and grave are in various places Up North.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Leslie, I have been to a number of the places you listed in Portland.  Maine is one of our favorite vacation destinations, it's a beautiful state, the food is delicious, and it's withing driving distance for us as we're in CT.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

If you come to my hometown in CT, you won't see much other than the local wildlife   -- we regularly have black bear, bobcat, coyote, deer, etc. wandering through the yard. (and I swear I saw a mountain lion years ago, though they continue to deny they are in New England. )

However, I live only a short drive from Bristol, CT (where I was born and grew up), which is where ESPN is headquartered.  CT is also the proud home of Uconn's Women's and Men's championship basketball teams.  Bristol also has the oldest continually operated amusement park in the country, Lake Compounce.  I live west of Hartford, our capitol.  

We're a small state, so you're within driving distance of most attractions no matter where you are.  Down at the shore, Mystic has a wonderful Aquarium, and that's where you'd find the infamous Mystic Pizza as well.  For the best pizza in the country, head to Pepe's Pizza in New Haven, it can't be beat!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> We're a small state, so you're within driving distance of most attractions no matter where you are. Down at the shore, Mystic has a wonderful Aquarium, and that's where you'd find the infamous Mystic Pizza as well. For the best pizza in the country, head to Pepe's Pizza in New Haven, it can't be beat!


And at Pepe's, aren't you supposed to order a white pizza?

L


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

In Orange County, we have Disneyland, California Adventure, and Knott's Berry Farm.  There's the Mission San Juan Capistrano.  The beaches (Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, etc.) are great.  Shopping is awesome (South Coast Plaza, Fashion Island).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ogie287 said:


> In Orange County, we have Disneyland, California Adventure, and Knott's Berry Farm. There's the Mission San Juan Capistrano. The beaches (Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, *Laguna Beach*, etc.) are great. Shopping is awesome (South Coast Plaza, Fashion Island).


Best. Place. Ever! Wyland galleries, chocolate covered raspberries, lots of shopping..<sigh>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Arlington, VA:  Marine Corps memorial, Air Force memorial, Washington Capitals practice facility, Pentagon memorial

Frederick, MD (where I was born) Barbara Frietchie's house. (Inspiration for Whittier's poem -- we all had to memorize it as kids), the grave of Francis Scott Key, the grave of Roger Brooke Taney, Maryland School for the Deaf, the Hessian Barracks -- in general, lots of early American historical sites. . . 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Air Force memorial is really cool, and is new enough not many might now about it:

I was raised in Maryland and we had to learn the Frietchie poem, too. Here's a link to a Kindle book of Whittier poetry:


Frederick is a beautiful small town, lots of good restaurants and micro-breweries!

Chocolate covered raspberries in Laguna Beach? Sounds like a field trip next time we're in SoCal...

Thanks for the reinforcement, Kim, my Mom appreciates it!

I'd love to visit the old amusement park at Lake Compounce, RangerXenos! I've been to Mystic, but it was late and we were passing through.

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Heading to Philly for the first time in May. Any suggestions there?


I used to live in Philly but it's been over 20 years so take this with a grain of salt. A very large grain of salt.

Of course do all the historical stuff - Ben Franklin's house/area, Besty Ross's house, Indpendence Hall, Liberty Bell - that entire area is fabulous.

There was an amazing dept store that I think is now closed but if it's still open you have to see the interior. Wannamakers. It has this incredible organ and they used to have daily recitles.

South Street - Italian Philly. Had great shopping at one time. Kinda quirky. The Italian area has a great market and delicious, fresh Italian food.

And speaking of food, you must get a soft pretzle from a street vendor but eat it with mustard like the locals do - so yummy! And then the famous Philly cheesesteak. The locals eat these with ketchup which I thought sounded gross but it's really good. I prefer stromboli over the cheesesteak and wish I could remember the stromboli place I loved across the river in New Jersey. And the name of the town it was in. Pitman, possibly.

Philly has the first public library in the US - very cool. The Franklin Institute. The Art Museum - you can run up the steps and pretend you're Rocky. Rodin museum. Masonic Temple. U of Penn campus - very pretty. US Mint - I think you may need a reservation for a tour - it's well worth it.

Gettysburg, Brandywine battlefield, Longwood gardens, Pennsylvania Dutch country - there is so much to do there. It's very pretty country with places to get gorgeous quilts, amazing fudge and funnel cakes. And cheese.

There's so much historical stuff in this area I can't begin to name it all. And within a very close distance is Wilimington, DE which has great stuff too. And Cape May, New Jersey is lovely.

Have fun!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Where I live now has a Walmart and three parks. That's it. 

Where I grew up has a University and a famous Farmer's Market on Wed evenings and Sat mornings. It's a lovely town that I wish I could afford to live in still.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davis,_California


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

We're proud of our historic covered bridge


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, love covered bridges, farmwife--do you know what year it was built? There is a lovely covered bridge driving tour just south of Frederick, MD--Ann didn't mention that.

Kindlemom--thanks for sharing about your current hometown and Davis...I read the Wickipedia article. I thought this was very interesting:



> In 2006, Davis was ranked as the second most educated city (in terms of the percentage of residents with graduate degrees) in the United States by CNN Money Magazine, after Arlington, Virginia.


Ann--did you know that about Arlington?

Kindlemom and ConnieK--Philly is fantastic! We took our 10 year old grandson to Philly and saw all the history. The thing he liked best was the "Duck"--an amphibious boat tour of Philly that goes into the river at the end of the tour on dry land. Very cool, a lot of cities have them now but it was the first one any of us had seen. The thing he liked least was the Quaker Meeting House--it's become the family benchmark for the most boring thing ever done. We were the only ones in there and the poor docent was so desperate to share his love of the Quaker House he had us in trance.

The Wannamaker's store was still open then (four or five years ago) but it wasn't a Wannamaker's anymore, I think a Macy's. The organ was still there but I don't know if the daily concerts were still on. My husband, the organ freak, would know. (I just checked and according to Wickipedia, the daily concerts are still on though I don't know how current that is. Here's more on the organ. http://www.wanamakerorgan.com/lore.php)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was so much fun, I decided to develop another Maine tour for all you nice people. This time, start the day with breakfast at Becky's diner, right on the Portland waterfront.










Then take a quick trip up Munjoy Hill and visit the Portland Observatory, which was built in 1807. Walk to the top and enjoy the view.










Hop in the car and head north on Route 1. As you leave Portland, look at the B&M Baked Bean factory, where they bake the beans in real brick bean bakers. You can smell them cooking when the wind is blowing the right way. Unfortunately, they don't give tours.










In Yarmouth, stop at DeLorme Map Company and see Eartha, the world's largest globe.










As you come into Freeport, take a picture of the FBI and ponder what those initials mean 










Head to South Freeport and have lunch at the Harraseeket Lunch & Lobster company:










After lunch, work off a few calories with a hike up Bradbury Mountain (it's not a strenuous hike, really). From the top, on a clear day, you can see Mount Washington to the west and the ocean to the east.










If Bradbury Mountain sounds like too much work, go to Wolfe's Neck Woods State Park instead and look at the ospreys.










Spend a few hours in Freeport and do some outlet shopping, then head back to Portland and take in a Sea Dogs game at Hadlock Field. The Sea Dogs are farm team for the Boston Red Sox.










Finish your day with a drink at the Top of the East bar at the Eastland Park Hotel and enjoy the view of the city.










Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  that giant globe looks pretty cool. . . . .

Ann


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Member 24 said:


> And at Pepe's, aren't you supposed to order a white pizza?
> 
> L


You can, but I prefer their red pies. One of our local pizzeria's does a much better white than Pepe's, IMHO!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool tour, "24"!

Betsy


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

KindleMom and Betsy - Thanks for all of your suggestions.  I've printed them out for reference on the trip.  (and we'll be sure to avoid the Quaker Meeting House  )


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I live in the "Sharks Tooth Capital of the World" and last night Charo was at our Community Center!! WOO HOO!!  


I used to live 20 minutes outside of Philly, 2 minutes from Wilmington, DE.  I miss GENO's!!  The Franklin Inst., and all the other fun historical sites the area has to offer, but I certainly don't miss the weather and the dreary winters!  We've had some pretty chilly days here in FL this winter...and that's plenty cold enough for me!

KC


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> We're proud of our historic covered bridge


Where is this please, Farm Wife? (Sorry, I once knew where everyone was from but there are too many now.)

Thanks for starting this thread, number 72. Think I'll buy a motor home and start visiting Kindle-kin. I may need to fly to Maine, buy it there and start my tour after visiting number 24's recommendations. Let's do lunch, 24. Where would you suggest?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff (AKA Member 95) said:


> Where is this please, Farm Wife? (Sorry, I once knew where everyone was from but there are too many now.)
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, number 72. Think I'll buy a motor home and start visiting Kindle-kin. I may need to fly to Maine, buy it there and start my tour after visiting number 24's recommendations. Let's do lunch, 24. Where would you suggest?


Like I said, Ken's is good for fried clams, Harraseeket for lobster. Or we could buy sandwiches at the Full Belly Deli and have a picnic at Portland Head light. That might be the best of all. 

Actually, if we want to be really authentic, we should buy Italians* at Amato's and have those for our picnic.

*Italians = subs, hoagies, grinders, etc. to the rest of you.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Member 24 said:


> Like I said, Ken's is good for fried clams, Harraseeket for lobster. Or we could buy sandwiches at the Full Belly Deli and have a picnic at Portland Head light. That might be the best of all.
> 
> Actually, if we want to be really authentic, we should buy Italians* at Amato's and have those for our picnic.


Oh no. It all sounds too good; I can't decide.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OOh, I like the idea of a KindleBoards road trip. Let's start planning now...

My husband and I drove to Alaska in an RV (it was our first trip in it) and there's nothing like it for seeing the country up close and personal. I can recommend a very nice RV park near Hibbing, MN in the town of Chisholm.



crebel said:


> Umm....cornfields? (I guess the _Field of Dreams_ film site is only a couple of hours away)..but, you all can come see me if for any reason on God's green earth you're passing through Ottumwa, Iowa and we'll have a party!


Just to show that Hibbing (or at least Minnesota) really is the answer to everything (that Hugh Jackman is not the answer to): Chisholm, which as I said is near Hibbing, was the home of former major-league baseball player Dr. Archibald "Moonlight" Graham, played by Burt Lancaster in the motion picture _Field of Dreams_. Should we play the Hibbing Six Degrees of Separation Game? LOL!

Loving this thread!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to show that Hibbing (or at least Minnesota) really is the answer to everything...


Because it is the birthplace of the world's largest bus line, one should visit Hibbing only by bus.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OOh, I like the idea of a KindleBoards road trip. Let's start planning now...
> 
> Should we play the Hibbing Six Degrees of Separation Game? LOL!
> 
> ...


Betsy - This comment now has the "It's A Small World After All" song running on an endless loop in my head!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Because it is the birthplace of the world's largest bus line, one should visit Hibbing only by bus.


Well, the RV place is in Chisholm. We could take the bus from there to Hibbing and visit Bus Andy's gravesite. My parents' gravesite isn't too far from Bus Andy....

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindlemom--thanks for sharing about your current hometown and Davis...I read the Wickipedia article. I thought this was very interesting:
> 
> Quote
> In 2006, Davis was ranked as the second most educated city (in terms of the percentage of residents with graduate degrees) in the United States by CNN Money Magazine, after Arlington, Virginia.


Of the approx 400 graduating from my high school class, only 7 didn't go to college. And pretty impressive colleges. Probably 1/3 went to Berkeley because it's very uncool to stay in the hometown and go to school and many to Stanford. I had friends at Yale, Harvard, Dartmouth, William & Mary, etc. When your mom and dad are professors, you go to college.  Usually.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> Well, the RV place is in Chisholm. We could take the bus from there to Hibbing and visit Bus Andy's gravesite. My parents' gravesite isn't too far from Bus Andy....
> 
> Betsy


Okay, who's Bus Andy?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Of the approx 400 graduating from my high school class, only 7 didn't go to college. And pretty impressive colleges. Probably 1/3 went to Berkeley because it's very uncool to stay in the hometown and go to school and many to Stanford. I had friends at Yale, Harvard, Dartmouth, William & Mary, etc. When your mom and dad are professors, you go to college.  Usually.


I think one of our members here, Micdiddy, goes to UC Davis.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Member 24 said:


> Okay, who's Bus Andy?


Bus Andy was the founder of Greyhound Bus, of course, which was begun in Hibbing, MN. Or Bangor, ME  I can't remember his last name, I'd have to do research. Everyone up there just calls him Bus Andy. It says that on his gravestone, along with his real name.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Member 24 said:


> Okay, who's Bus Andy?


In 1914 two men, Carl Wickman and Andrew "Bus Andy" Anderson, started a bus line between Hibbing and Alice, Minnesota which would eventually become Greyhound Lines, the worlds largest bus company.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I did not know that bit of Greyhound history. Thanks, Jeff and Betsy!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was a nickel from Alice to Hibbing.  I shoulda remembered Bus Andy's last name was Anderson!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've got nearly 3000 members now, from all around the country! I want to hear more places to go on our cross country road trip! Jeff is researching RVs now....










Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

If you are ever in Evansville, Indiana a must see is ME.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie..Thanks for sharing your pictures.  A few years back I lived in Massachusetts and traveled quite a bit to Maine on business and miss the beautiful coastline and the beaches in the summer.  I Love the scones at The Standard Baking Co....Yum!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> If you are ever in Evansville, Indiana a must see is ME.


OK, Dori, you're on the list!



Do they really do cow tipping in Indiana?










Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Only been in Indiana for 67 years but have not seen a tipsy cow yet.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I live in the *Palm Springs* area in California. It's popular for many things, mostly as a winter getaway and an old Hollywood haunt.

Don't come in summer! It gets up to 110F or more most days in July/August. 

In fall, winter or spring, it's much better.

Things to do:

*Golf:* More than 120 golf courses in the area. Great golfing year-round. If you can take the summer heat, you can get good rates on rounds.

*Lay by the pool and sip cocktails *(popular in these parts). Or, get spa treatments.

*Casinos: *There are several in the area, nice, modern and often with headliner entertainment. The drawbacks: Non-Vegas games and cocktails aren't free.

*Hollywood tour:* Tour around the outside of the homes of stars like Liberace, Frank Sinatra (he's buried here), Bob Hope, Elvis' honeymoon house. Other famous present/past residents include former President Gerald and Betty Ford (the Betty Ford clinic is here), Barry Manilow, philanthropists Walter & Leonore Annenberg (she recently died), Marilyn Monroe.

*Activities/Points of Interest*: 
The Indian Canyons (with natural waterfall), a short hike.
Palm Springs Air Museum: WWI and WWII planes in flying order, with veterans to show you around the exhibits.
The Living Desert: Zoo/ecosystem center for desert environments.
Moorten Botanical Garden: Cacti and succulents.
Village Green, Palm Springs: 19th century restored buildings and adobes
Palm Springs Aerial Tramway: Take a trip to the top of the mountains. Often covered in snow in winter/spring. At least 30 degrees cooler up there. 
Midcentury modern architecture: If you're into Lautner, Neutra, Cody and Frey, you'll have a great time touring the streets of Palm Springs.
Outlet shopping: Take a trip up the I-10 to Cabazon for a really nice outlet mall, with names like YSL, Hugo Boss, Zegna, Coach as well as lower end places like Eddie Bauer, Brooks Bros., Fossil, Vans, Crate & Barrel and Le Creuset.
There are many other things to see/do, too.

*
Restaurants*
Lots of nice restaurants. It's hard to go wrong with Mexican for a casual meal around here. There's also plenty of great smaller steak places and some good fine dining. Plenty of your usual chain restaurants.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Leslie..Thanks for sharing your pictures. A few years back I lived in Massachusetts and traveled quite a bit to Maine on business and miss the beautiful coastline and the beaches in the summer. I Love the scones at The Standard Baking Co....Yum!


They are the best, aren't they? Maybe I'll have one this morning....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> They are the best, aren't they? Maybe I'll have one this morning....
> 
> L


Showoff...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I live in the *Palm Springs* area in California. It's popular for many things, mostly as a winter getaway and an old Hollywood haunt.
> *Activities/Points of Interest*:
> The Indian Canyons (with natural waterfall), a short hike.
> Palm Springs Aerial Tramway: Take a trip to the top of the mountains. Often covered in snow in winter/spring. At least 30 degrees cooler up there.
> ...


Thanks, Lotus, Palm Springs is on the list for the KindleBoards cross country road trip. I've been to Palm Springs, in Feb 2008 for a car show on one of the zillion golf courses. It was beautiful! We did some hiking in one of the canyons, never saw so many robins in one place in my life. And we looked at the Tramway on our way out of town, I have a picture somewhere, but saved it for the next trip. I'm pretty sure there was snow on the top the day we were there. Our friends Ed and Mary Perry took us to a great Mexican place for dinner but I don't remember the name.

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ok...Arizona obviously has the Grand Canyon, Red Rocks of Sedona, Great Golf Courses but...Did you know you can drive the Apache Trail and you will find the Elvis Chapel.  Yes that Elvis...He used to make his western movies here and they built this little chapel that you see in his movies.  It looks like a cute little chapel from the outside but inside...instead of the stations of the cross there are his movie posters.  On the altar there is a continuous playing of his movies and a cardboard Elvis you can stand next to for a picture.  It is so cheesy but all my out of town love it and there is little mention of it in the travel guides.  When you leave the chapel you can head up to the Lost Dutchmen's Mine which is an old Ghost Town and then drive up to Tortilla Flats for a great lunch and a spectacular scenic drive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's too cool! And a perfect item for the KindleBoards road trip!

Here's a pic









I have a friend who's a travel writer who travels to AZ frequently, I'm going to let him know about this post!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's a pic









I have a friend who's a travel writer who travels to AZ frequently, I'm going to let him know about this post!

Betsy
Yep...that's the Elvis Chapel...Thanks for posting this. I can never figure out how to get the pictures on here.

[/quote]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For a pic that's already on the Internet, you can right click it, and in Firefox, chose Copy Image Location. In Explorer, right click and select "properties" then copy and paste the URL which may run several lines.

Also, if the pic is on an image sharing site like Photobucket or a web album, the URL will frequently be given to one side of the pic. We have some instructions on putting images in Kindleboards here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html

Once you have the URL, click on the little button, third from the left, that looks like a little picture, above the line of smiley faces above the Reply text box. It will put

```
[IMG][/IMG]
```
 and you can paste the URL in between.

Hope this is clear and helps. You can test it out in the Test Thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3717.0.html

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

If you ever find yourself in Charlottesville, VA, I'll give you a personal tour of Mr. Jefferson's University (aka University of Virginia)

And if you find yourslef in Waynesboro/Staunton, VA, well, I'm sure there is some great stuff there. If you are into farming, history or old farms, we have the http://www.frontiermuseum.org/


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

mom133d said:


> If you ever find yourself in Charlottesville, VA, I'll give you a personal tour of Mr. Jefferson's University (aka University of Virginia)
> 
> And if you find yourslef in Waynesboro/Staunton, VA, well, I'm sure there is some great stuff there. If you are into farming, history or old farms, we have the http://www.frontiermuseum.org/


We lived in Charlottesville for a year while DH was at the Judge Advocate Generals School. Great town, lots of history.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

crebel said:


> We lived in Charlottesville for a year while DH was at the Judge Advocate Generals School. Great town, lots of history.


That's where I work!! Let me know if you come back for a visit!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Charlottesville is a beautiful historic city, and the surrounding horse country is marvelous any time of the year.  My husband and I have led driving tours down in that area.  Sometimes I think we've been on every scenic road.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> ok...Arizona obviously has the Grand Canyon, Red Rocks of Sedona, Great Golf Courses but...Did you know you can drive the Apache Trail and you will find the Elvis Chapel. Yes that Elvis...He used to make his western movies here and they built this little chapel that you see in his movies. It looks like a cute little chapel from the outside but inside...instead of the stations of the cross there are his movie posters. On the altar there is a continuous playing of his movies and a cardboard Elvis you can stand next to for a picture. It is so cheesy but all my out of town love it and there is little mention of it in the travel guides. When you leave the chapel you can head up to the Lost Dutchmen's Mine which is an old Ghost Town and then drive up to Tortilla Flats for a great lunch and a spectacular scenic drive.


I can't believe I did two trips a year to Phoenix for 22 years and never went there or heck even knew about it .. phooey


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Charlottesville is a beautiful historic city, and the surrounding horse country is marvelous any time of the year. My husband and I have led driving tours down in that area. Sometimes I think we've been on every scenic road.
> 
> Betsy


You probably have. I am still working on my goal of visiting all of our local vineyards.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're coming to Tucson the one thing you have to see for sure is "the mission"



















It's absolutely beautiful. Its over 200 years old, and they still have mass there every Sunday

here's a link to it's history http://www.sanxaviermission.org/History.html


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I grew up in Cooperstown, NY, home of Baseball.  So on Main St. you'll find Doubleday Field (where Abner Doubleday played the first game), tons of Baseball souvenir stores, some cute little restaurants, coffee shops, the Post Office and of course The National Baseball Hall of Fame.  There are a couple other nice museums too-The Fenimore House housing alot of art from the NYS Historical Society and The Farmer's Musuem.  Also world class Glimmerglass Opera about 9 miles up the lake.  The Otesaga Hotel has one of the best Sunday brunches ever and a gret golf course to boot.  What you won't find in town is a Starbucks, McD's/Wendy's etc.  Great town to vist!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d said:


> You probably have. I am still working on my goal of visiting all of our local vineyards.


One of the driving tours was to a vineyard, can't remember the name. For some reason the details are fuzzy...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I grew up in Cooperstown, NY, home of Baseball. So on Main St. you'll find Doubleday Field (where Abner Doubleday played the first game), tons of Baseball souvenir stores, some cute little restaurants, coffee shops, the Post Office and of course The National Baseball Hall of Fame. There are a couple other nice museums too-The Fenimore House housing alot of art from the NYS Historical Society and The Farmer's Musuem. Also world class Glimmerglass Opera about 9 miles up the lake. The Otesaga Hotel has one of the best Sunday brunches ever and a great golf course to boot. What you won't find in town is a Starbucks, McD's/Wendy's etc. Great town to visit!


Sounds like my kinda town! And I love a good Brunch.

We went to the Old Rheinbeck Aerodrome in Rheinbeck, NY (north of Hyde Park) last year, Rheinbeck was similar, sounds like, and we really enjoyed it.



rla1996 said:


> If you're coming to Tucson the one thing you have to see for sure is "the mission"
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful. Its over 200 years old, and they still have mass there every Sunday
> 
> here's a link to it's history http://www.sanxaviermission.org/History.html


That's beautiful, RLA, thanks for posting it. I've never been to Tucson, but that mission is fabulous!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I grew up in Cooperstown, NY, home of Baseball. So on Main St. you'll find Doubleday Field (where Abner Doubleday played the first game), tons of Baseball souvenir stores, some cute little restaurants, coffee shops, the Post Office and of course The National Baseball Hall of Fame. There are a couple other nice museums too-The Fenimore House housing alot of art from the NYS Historical Society and The Farmer's Musuem. Also world class Glimmerglass Opera about 9 miles up the lake. The Otesaga Hotel has one of the best Sunday brunches ever and a gret golf course to boot. What you won't find in town is a Starbucks, McD's/Wendy's etc. Great town to vist!


My son is going to college in Oneonta (Hartwick) and I keep saying that before he graduates, I need to get to Cooperstown to see the Baseball Hall of Fame. Given that he is in the home stretch of his junior year, I better get my butt in gear!

I just asked him. He says he knows where the baseball stuff is, but hasn't been there yet. He does say I need to go the Ommegang Brewery, which is great.

I do need to head there next fall so I can buy bunches of garlic from the little trucks on the side of the road.

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> If you're coming to Tucson the one thing you have to see for sure is "the mission"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like my kinda town! And I love a good Brunch.
> 
> We went to the Old Rheinbeck Aerodrome in Rheinbeck, NY (north of Hyde Park) last year, Rheinbeck was similar, sounds like, and we really enjoyed it.
> 
> Betsy


I've been to Rheinbeck and they do have a similar "flavor", both nice, small towns!



Leslie said:


> My son is going to college in Oneonta (Hartwick) and I keep saying that before he graduates, I need to get to Cooperstown to see the Baseball Hall of Fame. Given that he is in the home stretch of his junior year, I better get my butt in gear!
> 
> I just asked him. He says he knows where the baseball stuff is, but hasn't been there yet. He does say I need to go the Ommegang Brewery, which is great.
> 
> ...


That last yr. of college will go fast so better start planning, Leslie! Oh yes, I forgot about the Brewey, they have some amazing beers/ales there and great tours. If you go in the summer they have a great festival too......garlic braids are a must in every kitchen  Your photo tours of Portland are excellent, I used to live in Boston and we'd escape to Monhegan Island during the summers and go through Portand and Freeport on our way, what great memories!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> That last yr. of college will go fast so better start planning, Leslie! Oh yes, I forgot about the Brewey, they have some amazing beers/ales there and great tours. If you go in the summer they have a great festival too......garlic braids are a must in every kitchen  Your photo tours of Portland are excellent, I used to live in Boston and we'd escape to Monhegan Island during the summers and go through Portand and Freeport on our way, what great memories!


Because of this thread, I actually talked to him about the end of the semester, his schedule, etc. We might try to make a trip the weekend of May 8th. This is a week after his 21st birthday so we can take him out for a nice dinner. It is also the lull between the end of the semester and getting into the rush of studying for finals. So...we can visit the Hall of Fame, the Brewery, see Lance and even bring some of his stuff home (since he'll be near the end of the school year).

For the readers in this group, this book has a fun scene at the Baseball Hall of Fame, plus a bunch of other fun stuff. Unfortunately, it is not available for the Kindle.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Because of this thread, I actually talked to him about the end of the semester, his schedule, etc. We might try to make a trip the weekend of May 8th. This is a week after his 21st birthday so we can take him out for a nice dinner. It is also the lull between the end of the semester and getting into the rush of studying for finals. So...we can visit the Hall of Fame, the Brewery, see Lance and even bring some of his stuff home (since he'll be near the end of the school year).
> 
> For the readers in this group, this book has a fun scene at the Baseball Hall of Fame, plus a bunch of other fun stuff. Unfortunately, it is not available for the Kindle.


That sounds like a nice weekend to me! If you like Italian, Nicoletta's on Main St, across and down from the H of F is very nice. I don't know if the main dining room is open at the Otesaga yet, but their Hawkeye Grill is very good too. Let me know if you need/want any other suggestions. Have a great time!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> That sounds like a nice weekend to me! If you like Italian, Nicoletta's on Main St, across and down from the H of F is very nice. I don't know if the main dining room is open at the Otesaga yet, but their Hawkeye Grill is very good too. Let me know if you need/want any other suggestions. Have a great time!


Thank you for this! I've made a note and if I need more info, I will be in touch...

L


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I grew up in Cooperstown, NY, home of Baseball. So on Main St. you'll find Doubleday Field (where Abner Doubleday played the first game), tons of Baseball souvenir stores, some cute little restaurants, coffee shops, the Post Office and of course The National Baseball Hall of Fame. There are a couple other nice museums too-The Fenimore House housing alot of art from the NYS Historical Society and The Farmer's Musuem. Also world class Glimmerglass Opera about 9 miles up the lake. The Otesaga Hotel has one of the best Sunday brunches ever and a gret golf course to boot. What you won't find in town is a Starbucks, McD's/Wendy's etc. Great town to vist!


I LOVE Cooperstown! I wish my husband was a baseball fan, I'd go back again in a second! He actually did really like the Farmer's Museum (so did I), but he was baseball'ed out after about a day , he's not a fan. It's weird, I'm the sports geek of the family!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> I LOVE Cooperstown! I wish my husband was a baseball fan, I'd go back again in a second! He actually did really like the Farmer's Museum (so did I), but he was baseball'ed out after about a day , he's not a fan. It's weird, I'm the sports geek of the family!


I made reservations at the Hampton Inn and we are heading to Oneonta for the weekend of May 8th. Yippee! I am not much of a baseball fan, but I really enjoyed the football and basketball Halls of Fame, so it will be fun to add baseball to the list.

I am looking forward to the trip. I need a change of scenery!

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> I LOVE Cooperstown! I wish my husband was a baseball fan, I'd go back again in a second! He actually did really like the Farmer's Museum (so did I), but he was baseball'ed out after about a day , he's not a fan. It's weird, I'm the sports geek of the family!


Maybe you can convince him to go back for the museums  My parents still live there and we go often in the summer. My kids love being able to walk down to the lake, get ice cream and ride the trolley.



Leslie said:


> I made reservations at the Hampton Inn and we are heading to Oneonta for the weekend of May 8th. Yippee! I am not much of a baseball fan, but I really enjoyed the football and basketball Halls of Fame, so it will be fun to add baseball to the list.
> 
> I am looking forward to the trip. I need a change of scenery!
> 
> L


That's great, Leslie! I hope you have good weather and lots of fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This has been great, Leslie's already used the info to plan her roadtrip, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some great stuff in this thread, I'm going to save it for some of our trips.  With 3000 members, I know we've got a lot more great places to learn about!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Iowa small towns are great. There are definitely some interesting attractions throughout the state. Betsy you would love the Quilt and Textile Museum in the middle of Amish country in Kalona, IA. Lots of other things to see would be: The Hobo Museum in Britt, World's Crookedest Street in Burlington, Buddy Holly crash site/museum in Clear Lake, the American Gothic House in Eldon (just down the road a piece), the only working Danish Windmill in America, the Field of Dreams, the John Wayne Museum in his hometown of Winterset and the Herbert Hoover library/museum in his hometown of West Branch.


Thanks! We'll keep th is in mind!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My hometown, Zanesville, Ohio, has the Y-bridge. You can cross the bridge and end up on the same side of the river.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Believe it or not, I've been there, done that!  (When you've made four cross country road trips, you been most anywhere!)  It's very cool looking.  Something else about Zanesville is sticking in my mind but I can't remember what it was...hmmmm.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Believe it or not, I've been there, done that! (When you've made four cross country road trips, you been most anywhere!) It's very cool looking. Something else about Zanesville is sticking in my mind but I can't remember what it was...hmmmm.
> 
> Betsy


The fact that novelist Zane Grey was born in Zanesville and is a descendant of the founding family in the city?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was thinking Zane Grey but then I was thinking that perhaps my mind was making a connection that wasn't there...and hadn't Googled it yet, thanks, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

farmwife"723" said:


> We're proud of our historic covered bridge


I hadn't check this thread since I posted our covered bridge. I wanted to answer some of the questions that were asked.

General Information

Locust Creek Covered Bridge was built in 1868 by the construction firm Bishop and Eaton. Originally known as the Linn County Bridge, Locust Creek Covered Bridge is the longest of the four surviving covered bridges in the state at 151 feet. It is located off of HWY 36 between Laclede and Meadville, Missouri in north central Missouri.

The bridge was built out of white pine using the Howe-truss system, named for William Howe, who patented the design in 1840. The essential features of the design were its use of vertical iron rods to draw the diagonal wooden members tight against the top and bottom of the bridge. The bridge features arched entrances with ramps sloping away from both ends.

Running parallel to the Hannibal and St. Joseph Railroad, the bridge was situated on the main east-west road in northern Missouri. Located midway between Laclede and Meadville, Missouri it served a local population that included the young John Joseph Pershing, who became the nation's highest-ranking military commander. As a boy, Pershing swam and fished in the creek near the bridge.

The bridge once served as a link over Locust Creek on America's first transcontinental road. Shortly before World War I, Route 8 was laid out as the first transcontinental road, crossing over Locust Creek Covered Bridge. Just as horse-drawn wagons and buggies were gradually replaced with cars, in 1930, U.S. Highway 36 replaced Route 8. Locust Creek Covered Bridge no longer would house a transcontinental road.

Today, the road across Locust Creek Covered Bridge is not the only thing you'll find missing. Most of Locust Creek's channel was straightened following World War II, leaving the bridge spanning a dry creek bed. Over the years, floodwaters deposited topsoil, filling the empty creek bed, and causing Locust Creek Covered Bridge to rest on the ground.

In 1967, nearly 100 years after its completion, the Missouri Legislature passed a bill authorizing the Missouri State Park Board to take possession of, repair and preserve the then-five remaining covered bridges in the state, including Locust Creek. Two years later, after restoration, it was placed in the National Register of Historic Places. In 1991, the bridge was raised six feet to give it once again the appearance of a bridge and to protect the floor from wet ground below. Adjacent to the bridge is a kiosk sheltering panels that interpret the history of the bridge.

While in the vicinity of Locust Creek Covered Bridge State Historic Site, visit Gen. John J. Pershing Boyhood Home State Historic Site and Pershing State Park to capture more of the area's cultural and natural history in north Central Missouri.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have always wanted to see the Mutter Museum, but I haven't made it, yet.
> 
> http://www.collphyphil.org/mutter.asp
> 
> L


*It's a museum that's on my list of places to visit too but I don't think DD or DH would like it very much *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Farmwife for the info about the bridge!  I love covered bridges!!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> For more on Paul Bunyan, get this on your Kindle!
> ...


*LMAO...I'm just thinking about that map that Lucy held up to show Ethel when they were planning their drive across the country 

Hmmm, Staten Island...

-We're the forgotten borough of NYC.

-We're known for having the world's largest landfill that can be seen from space  The majority of it is wetlands, etc and only less than half of the 2200 acres was actually used as a landfill. There are plans to turn it into a park of some sort. The landfill was closed in 2001 and it was used later that year when remains and debris from the WTC were brought there. I remember driving by those huge white tents that were erected for the longest time... The steel was removed for recycling but everything else is still there to this day.









-Staten Island is an actual island connected to NJ by 3 bridges and NY by one and unfortunately have to pay a toll to drive back onto the island 

-We have the only residential house designed by Frank Lloyd Wright in NY...Crimson Beech.









-The Conference House was a major site for a meeting to try and end the American Revolution and even had George Washington visit our borough during a scouting trip.









-The oldest school house in the US resides in Historic Richmond Town...made up of 27 landmark buildings.
















-The Vanderbilt tomb is in Moravian Cemetery...you can't walk up to the mausoleum as the entire area is gated but it is haunted. Martin Scrocese will be buried here in his family's plot. My wedding photos were supposed to be taken in this cemetery (beautiful park like setting with a lake) but we had a Noreaster come through the entire week up until the day before our wedding and it was just way too soggy for photos.









-There are many haunted spots, a few lighthouses, plenty of parks as we are the "greenest" of the 5 boroughs, an orange ferry that links us to Manhattan, a dude who thinks Bigfoot lives here and the Verazzano Narrows bridge made famous in Saturday Night Fever. There is probably a lot more that I'm forgetting about but it is a pretty place to visit and the most "spacious" place to live in NYC.*


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

My hometown, Mentor, OH -

definitely the Mentor Marsh http://www.ohiodnr.com/location/mentor_marsh/tabid/906/Default.aspx









and my new home, Batesville, IN, well, maybe Batesville Casket 
http://www.batesville.com/web/guest/welcome

"Because every family deserves a Batesville."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Marsh looks fantastic, I bet there's good birding there!

As for Batesville, as long as it doesn't have the Bates Motel!










(from Alfred Hitchcock's _Psycho _for those who might not know.)

Betsy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Lots of interesting things to see, may use this for a future trip im taking, make a couple side trips, lol


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The covered bridge looks pretty neat.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Everyone knows Las Vegas's rep, but what about its history. We've seen casinos and hotel come and go, a lot of them really effected the city in their own ways. The Neon Musuem (aka The Neon Boneyard, esp for you Vicki Petterson fans) is where the signs of those past hotels/casino go in the end. You have to make reservations ahead of time for the tour, which is the only way to get in. Its located near the Freemont area. Haven't gone myself, but I REALLY wanna go. Its outside...so if august would be a...difficult (HOT) time to go. I would post a photo, but I need to find some that are not protected like the ones I've come across.
Here's the Site: http://www.neonmuseum.org/


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Everyone knows Las Vegas's rep, but what about its history. We've seen casinos and hotel come and go, a lot of them really effected the city in their own ways. The Neon Musuem (aka The Neon Boneyard, esp for you Vicki Petterson fans) is where the signs of those past hotels/casino go in the end. You have to make reservations ahead of time for the tour, which is the only way to get in. Its located near the Freemont area. Haven't gone myself, but I REALLY wanna go. Its outside...so if august would be a...difficult (HOT) time to go. I would post a photo, but I need to find some that are not protected like the ones I've come across.
> Here's the Site: http://www.neonmuseum.org/


*That's really cool...next time I visit, I'll have to add that to my itinerary. Thanks Vegas!*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

okay found some pics:








The Silver Slipper mentioned in Vicki Pettersson's Zodiac Series. (the boneyard is recurring setting for the series)








Its was also featured in The Killers music video "All These Things That I've Done" its shown about 3 mins and 18 secs into the video.




Now I feel like listening to the Killers. Brandon Flowers (the lead singer) is a HOTTIE!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Northfield, Minnesota?
I will be visiting my daughter in Northfield in a couple of weeks (she attends college there) and I am wondering if any Kindle lovers have recommendations for interesting, out-of-the-way things to see while I am there. I'll be there from April 17 to 20 (so the weekend of 18/19).
TIA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Will you have a car?

The Mall of America comes to mind right away, in Bloomington, just south of downtown Minneapolis.  Indoor amusement park  there, restaurants.  There's also a fort outside Minneapolis that is interesting.  Minneapolis/St Paul has a beautiful river park running through it with a bike and running path.

You can visit my relatives in Mankato, southwest of Northfield, there's a whole mess of Trues that live there.    The stone used to build the American Indian museum here in Washington, DC came from a quarry outside Mankato.

Neu Ulm, west of Northfield, was the site of a major Indian uprising...For you cemetary crawlers, the cemetary there is fascinating.  It's a German heritage community and many of the gravestones there are unusual--shaped like tree trunks.  Many of the stones state "killed in the Indian uprising."  There's an Indian museum/park somewhere near there that we visit when visiting the Mankato relatives, I have to wait till my husband wakes up to ask him.

It's a little far, but Hibbing is always a good visit!  

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Will you have a car? ... The Mall of America ... a fort outside Minneapolis ... a beautiful river park running through it with a bike and running path... You can visit my relatives [LOL]... Neu Ulm... Hibbing is always a good visit!


Betsy - thanks so much for these suggestions; I will have a car; I've been before, so have seen MOA (wow!), Neu Ulm sounds very intriguing, I think we'll try that. Reassure your relatives that we won't be dropping in (but thanks for the invite!) And I'll check out whether Hibbing is a possibility. We are going to a Twins game on Sunday as well.

I'm very glad I asked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hibbing is pretty far north, LOL! about 250 miles But it is the site of the largest open pit iron ore mine in the world (or was, I don't know if that's still true), which is pretty impressive to see.

Duluth is closer, about 200 miles, though still to the north. It's on the shores of Lake Superior, you used to be able to see the ore ships get loaded there. Good restaurants.

Closer still, Mille Lacs/Brainard, about 175 miles north, is a big lake with lots of recreation.

Minehaha State Park in Minneapolis, with Minehaha Falls, which was, in part, the inspiration for The Song of Hiawatha by Henry Wadworth Longfellow, though he never was there. Fort Snelling is near there, and the Mississippi.









Mom would have been telling you about all the casinos on the Indian reservations!  She and my dad loved to play the slots.

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Northfield, Minnesota?
> I will be visiting my daughter in Northfield in a couple of weeks (she attends college there) and I am wondering if any Kindle lovers have recommendations for interesting, out-of-the-way things to see while I am there. I'll be there from April 17 to 20 (so the weekend of 18/19).
> TIA.


Along with everything Betsy already mentioned... If you have younger kids, they might like the science museum in St Paul or the Minnesota Zoo in Apple Valley (I like those places to and I'm not 'younger' anymore).

If you like biking, there's a great bike path somewhere around there (by Canon Falls maybe?)

If you want a little more culture, there's the Sculpture Garden in Minneapolis (nevermind, it probably isn't very pretty this time of year)

Tony N' Tina's Wedding at the Lowry Theater: as the audience you play the role of their wedding guests

If you like country music (I don't) Sugarland is playing at TargetCenter.

If you are in St Paul, go to Mickey's Diner. It a historic site, a restaurant in an old train car. It's been seen in a few movies, the ones I can think of are Might Ducks and Jingle All The Way.

If you go to Minnehaha Falls, there's a restaurant across the street (on the other side of Hiawatha) called Caps Grill, it's pretty yummy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so loving this thread! Larry and I love history and like visit the "not so normal" tourists spots. My dream trip would be to travel the coastlines to see/visit lighthouses. Thanks to Leslie for posting some lighthouse pics! This has always been my fav and I several pictures of it, a couple of jigsaw puzzles and a figurine.



Leslie said:


> Then go to Portland Head Light. Yes, it's on everybody's list, but you have to see it:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am so loving this thread! Larry and I love history and like visit the "not so normal" tourists spots. My dream trip would be to travel the coastlines to see/visit lighthouses. Thanks to Leslie for posting some lighthouse pics! This has always been my fav and I several pictures of it, a couple of jigsaw puzzles and a figurine.


So, what about your Hometown, Angela?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> My dream trip would be to travel the coastlines to see/visit lighthouses.


Have you seen the Port Isabel lighthouse?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> My dream trip would be to travel the coastlines to see/visit lighthouses.


Lighthouses aren't only on the "coastlines".

This is Splitrock Lighthouse in Northern Minnesota. It overlooks Lake Superior. When it was built, there were no roads to this area of the Northwoods so all building materials and supplies came by water and where hauled up the cliff.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, what about your Hometown, Angela?
> 
> Betsy


If you are a History buff, Longview is full of it! Beginning with the railroad in 1870 and the discovery of the East Texas Oil field in 1930.

The Dalton Gang robbed the First National Bank of Longview in 1894 and they hold a reinactment of the robbery and gun battle that took place in the streets of downtown Longview the second weekend of April.

Longview is also surrounded by many lakes so fishing and water sports are big around here.

The *Great Texas Balloon Race * http://www.greattexasballoonrace.com/ is held each July at the East Texas Regional Airport. Begun as a celebration for the new Longview Mall in 1978, it has grown to become a world-class competitive event that attracts the best hot air balloon pilots in the world. Balloon flights begin the event on Friday morning with a flight over the City of Longview. Launch and landing sites change each year as they are always determined by wind and the weather. Balloon Glows on Friday and Saturday night entertain crowds with an awesome display of color and excitement.









That's pretty much it for my hometown, but Texas is full of interesting places to see. It all depends on what area you are planning to visit. It would be easier to address an area than try and cover the whole state... it is just too big!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Have you seen the Port Isabel lighthouse?


No, I haven't the only lighthouse I have seen in Texas is the one on Bolivar Penninsula.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kim said:


> Lighthouses aren't only on the "coastlines".
> 
> This is Splitrock Lighthouse in Northern Minnesota. It overlooks Lake Superior. When it was built, there were no roads to this area of the Northwoods so all building materials and supplies came by water and where hauled up the cliff.


Very nice Kim! I have friends who live on Turtle Lake in Minnesota during the summers and are always inviting us up to visit. It is west of the Cormorant Lakes. Is that anywhere near Splitrock Lighthouse?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We love visiting lighthouses. One of my favorites is the Lindesnes Fyr, which is at the southernmost point of Norway.










It was a long drive down a twisting, winding road to get to it, but it was worth it. There's been a light at this spot since the 1600s.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Lighthouses aren't only on the "coastlines".
> 
> This is Splitrock Lighthouse in Northern Minnesota. It overlooks Lake Superior. When it was built, there were no roads to this area of the Northwoods so all building materials and supplies came by water and where hauled up the cliff.


I've been there! Somewhere we have pictures when I was a little kid of us at Splitrock....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> If you are a History buff, Longview is full of it! Beginning with the railroad in 1870 and the discovery of the East Texas Oil field in 1930.
> 
> The Dalton Gang robbed the First National Bank of Longview in 1894 and they hold a reinactment of the robbery and gun battle that took place in the streets of downtown Longview the second weekend of April.
> 
> ...


This is great, Angela! Love the webiste you posted, and the Balloons! And the railroad and oil field history is very interesting! I looooove learning about everyone's hometowns!

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone down in the Ocean City Md area that can give some things to see - we have been going down for oh about 28 yrs or so so we probably have seen most things but just in case I figured I would put it out there for tips.  We leave Thursday and come home Monday - can't wait -


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> Very nice Kim! I have friends who live on Turtle Lake in Minnesota during the summers and are always inviting us up to visit. It is west of the Cormorant Lakes. Is that anywhere near Splitrock Lighthouse?


There might be more than one Turtle Lake, so I can't say for sure. But the one I know of is in the North central part of the state. At least a few hours from Splitrock & Lake Superior. But it's close to the home of Paul Bunyon (yes Leslie, Paul Bunyon's home is in MN)

It's probably closer to HIBBING!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kim said:


> There might be more than one Turtle Lake, so I can't say for sure. But the one I know of is in the North central part of the state. At least a few hours from Splitrock & Lake Superior. But it's close to the home of Paul Bunyon (yes Leslie, Paul Bunyon's home is in MN)
> 
> It's probably closer to HIBBING!


This particular Turtle Lake is near the western border of the state. About a 45 minute drive from Fargo, ND. My friend says that if I choose to fly up to go to Fargo and she will pick me up there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> Anyone down in the Ocean City Md area that can give some things to see - we have been going down for oh about 28 yrs or so so we probably have seen most things but just in case I figured I would put it out there for tips. We leave Thursday and come home Monday - can't wait -


Wow, we haven't been to Ocean City in years. I'm sure it's changed a lot! I'm sure there is someone who can help!

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> This particular Turtle Lake is near the western border of the state. About a 45 minute drive from Fargo, ND. My friend says that if I choose to fly up to go to Fargo and she will pick me up there.


Well, if it's near North Dakota, I wouldn't even bother going.

Kidding! Just Kidding! Being from Minnesota, I'm obligated to say things like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Well, if it's near North Dakota, I wouldn't even bother going.
> 
> Kidding! Just Kidding! Being from Minnesota, I'm obligated to say things like that.


Well, there IS a reason most of the movie Fargo was shot in Minnesota...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to bump this, as I just visited a local museum which was very, very good.

We were coming back from Williamsburg last week and decided to stop at the Virginia Aviation Museum near Richmond, VA.  I sort of rolled my eyes, after two days walking around Williamsburg and three weeks before that of touring historic locales in Finland and St. Petersburg, I was kind of museum'd out.  But went in and was pleasantly pleased.  We left before I was ready to leave!

Of course there were historic planes there.  Quite a number in a relatively small hanger.  It's not the Air and Space Museum, but still had a surprising number of planes, including some on loan from the Smithsonian, including the plane that Admiral Byrd (a Virginian) flew over the Antartic.  Several examples of Wright Flyers are there, too.

The standout for me was the number of hands on exhibits demonstrating various aerodynamic principles and the several simulators one was able to "fly." A great place to take the family, and there were several other families there. The kids seemed to be having a great time.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The standout for me was the number of hands on exhibits demonstrating various aerodynamic principles and the several simulators one was able to "fly." A great place to take the family, and there were several other families there. The kids seemed to be having a great time.
> 
> Betsy


Really? Like an actual airplane but stuck to the ground that you can really 'fly'? How much do they charge to take a turn? Are the lines long? We have a friend coming in in September and she might like something like that. . . . .off to google. . . .

(I've heard the Marine Corps Museum at Quantico is very good too. . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, not an actual airplane.  More like computer games, but you sit in a pilot seat and have foot controls and throttles and stuff and watch what the plane does on the monitor.

There was also a similater that the kids loved that you got inside and strapped in and it rotated. There was a monitor affiliated with that too. My husband was already feeling queasy from his flu onset so we didn't get in it.

I should have added the website:
http://www.vam.smv.org/

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I recently asked for restaurants in New Bern, NC (separate thread) and that made me think of this thread.  It's been a long time, but I'm going to revisit it, we've got a lot of new members, and I'm going to be driving in the midwest this summer....maybe I'll get some good ideas?

Post what we should see in your hometown--if you had out of town guests, where would you take them?  Especially if it's something off the beaten track!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone from the the Loveland/Denver/Colorado Springs area have any must see places? Good restaurants? We're heading that way this summer and would love ideas!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, I wrote a whole long post on my Ipad and went to spell check and lost it all. I have now jumped onto my Macbook and will try again.

As a Seattle destination, I would definitely go to Pike Place market. Visit Pike Place Fish and watch the fish mongers throw fish while cracking wise. These guys are a show unto themselves. Shop at De Laurenti's Italian specialty Food and Wine. My Italian co-worker shops there all the time. 
You also must visit the Pike Place Starbucks. This was the original that was opened in 1971. There is usually some sort of street performer outside its doors. Near Starbucks is Beechers Handmade Cheese. The cheese is made on location and has a large plate glass window so you can see the cheese maker making the cheese that is for sale.

For an out of the way site, I would recommend going to a small town south of Seattle. It is Black Diamond and was and still is a coal mining community. 
They have town restrictions from any chain stores or restaurants, so there are no McDonald's or Wal-Mart's. I highly recommend eating at the Black Diamond Bakery. It is over 100 years old and has the best breakfasts. My nephew would tell you they have the best hash browns. Take your appetite since the portions are generous. If the weather is fair, you will have the best view of Mt. Rainier. If you go on a Sunday, I would recommend calling ahead and making reservations. 
http://www.blackdiamondbakery.com/

After eating, check out the gift shops, Frank's Meat and Sausage, and the Black Diamond Museum complete with a little one-room shack that was the town jail. http://www.blackdiamondmuseum.org/

Save the best for last and visit Baker Street Books. It is a used bookstore that resides in what was once the town saloon. The owner and only employee, Bob Charles, is very knowledgeable about books but is also proud of his Scottish heritage and will break out a very convincing Scottish brogue if he is in the mood. It is my all time favorite bookstore.
http://www.bakerstreetbooks.net/

(edited to add Black Diamond links)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ooh, good info....thanks for sharing that!  it goes in my file of travel places to try....

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Well Betsy, if you (or any KB'er) ever decide to visit Black Diamond, contact me if you want.  It is 10 minutes from my home and I would love to meet up and share a cuppa with you at the bakery.

I should add that there is an old graveyard in Black Diamond that is a nationally registered landmark.  It is an interesting visit also.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I live in Oklahoma, so this time of year the thing to see is tornadoes.  It is just silly the way the are blowing around here lately


----------

